# عالم حواء > عالم الطبخ > المعجنات و السندويشات >  طريقه عمل فطائر بالجبن والبيض

## ذات-النطاقين

طريقه عمل فطائر بالجبن والبيض 




المكونات والمقادير:

العجينة:

كوب حليب جاف
ملعقتان كبيرتان زيت زيتون
ملعقة كبيرة خميرة خبز جافة
رشة سكر
ماء 
ملح
للحشو:

جبن شيدر مبشور
قطع جبن
بقدونس 
بيضة .وملعقة قهوة
4 حبات بيض 4 اكواب طحين ( فرينة)





التحضير والإعداد:


اخلطي الفرينة مع الحليب الجاف والملح وزيت الزيتون جيدا مع حك الخليط بين راحة اليدين بقوة

اخلطي الخميرة مع السكر في نصف كوب ماء فاتر
اضيفيه إلى العجينة واخلطي جيدا واضيفي الماء قليلا قليلا مع الدلك حتى تحصلين على عجينة ملساء 
ضعيها في صحن مدهون بالزيت وغطها بمنديل مبلل واتركيها تخمر

اقسمي العجينة إلى اربعة قطع




افردي كل قطعة على شكل دائرة على سطح مرشوش بالفرينة 

رشي عليها ربع الجبن المبروش وقليل من الفلفل الأسود

لفي الأطراف كما في الشكل



اقرصي الطرفين برفق لتحصلي على فطيرة محفورة في الوسط





وضعيها على طبق الفرن المدهون والمرشوش بالفرينة


اكملي باقي الفطائر

اخفقي البيضة مع ملعقة القهوة واطلي طرفي الفطيرة




ادخلي الفطائر الفرن الساخن 5 دقائق ليذوب الجبن
اخرجي طبق الفطائر 
اكسري بيضة في كل فطيرة
اضيفي قطعة من الجبن
رشي بالفلفل الاحمر
أعيدي الفطائر إلى الفرن دقائق ليكمل طهي العجينة والبيض







رشي البقدونس المفروم ناعما عند التقديم

م . ن ..  :Smile: 


المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل البف باستري بالقشطة والقرفة 
طريقة عمل مافن التفاح والقرفة من اشهى... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز البطاطا الحلوة والشوفان صحي... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز السكر سهل ولذيذ حصري 
طريقة عمل بسكوت الزنجبيل والشوفان 
طريقة عمل خبز القرع من اشهى وصفات الشتاء حصري 
طريقة عمل مافن الكوسة بالليمون صحي ولذيذ 
طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر والجين سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل خبز التوست في البيت

----------


## برق لمع

يمي يوعتينا حبيبتي ^^
يعطيج العافيه

----------


## Amooni Nooni

شكله لذيييييييييييييييييييييييييذ 

يعطيج العافيه حبوبه

----------


## هوت شوكوليت

ياساتر
ههههههههههه

----------


## ضحيه زماني

يعطيج العافيه راح اجربها

----------


## عوآآشه

شكلهااااااا لزيييييييييييييزه
يصيييييير استبدل البيض بشي ثاني

----------


## um aldl3

بدون طحين

----------


## Vanilla.Box

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## Mall.08

روووووعه شكلها مع انه فيها بيض
بس الجبن نقطة ضعفي ^^

ان شا الله اجربها قريب 
تسلمين اختي

----------


## فصل الربيع

بجربها ان شاء الله بس بدون بيض
الله يعطيج العافيه اختي

----------


## كراعين نمله

يمي يمي

----------


## زلال2008

ياويل حالي يعت روووووعه لمعتها ..

----------


## ذات-النطاقين

مشكوووريين وجزاكم الله خير على المرور والردوود الطيبة  :Smile:

----------


## شيخة القلوووب

يمي يمي 


تسلم الايادي ماشاءالله عليج فنانة اكيد بجرب ^^

بالعاااافية

----------


## امل السورية

تسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلم ايديك

----------


## ذات-النطاقين

بِسْمِ الله الّذِي لا يَضُرّ مَعَ اسْمِهِ شَيْءٌ في الأرْضِ وَلا في السّمَاءِ وَهُوَ السّمِيعُ العَلِيمُ

----------


## أبا وظيفة

يااااااا حبج للتعذيييييب يممممممي مشهي 
تسلم ايدج

----------


## *فراشة حلوة*

شكلها لذيذة
بحاول أسويها بس بدون بيض لأن ريلي يتحسس من البيض
يعطيج العافية

----------


## ذات-النطاقين

بِسْمِ الله الّذِي لا يَضُرّ مَعَ اسْمِهِ شَيْءٌ في الأرْضِ وَلا في السّمَاءِ وَهُوَ السّمِيعُ العَلِيمُ

----------


## رياح الربيع

رووووووووووووعة الصراحة يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## LADYSHOP

شكرا لج ع الوصفه

----------


## عطر 77

سلمت يداك

----------


## أم زمرده

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## ذات-النطاقين

اللهم اجعل همي الآخرة

----------

